# Zyklusgenaue Erfassung von Signalen aus S5-Steuerungen



## Gerhard Bäurle (7 September 2006)

Guten Tag,

der *SPS-Analyser AutoSPy* ist ein Test- und Analysetool 
für Siemens-Steuerungen. Mit AutoSPy können Sie die 
Zustände der Peripherie in jedem SPS-Zyklus "aus Sicht 
der Steuerung" aufzeichnen und analysieren. AutoSPy 
ist damit ein unentbehrliches Hilfsmittel für die schnelle 
Suche und Beseitigung von Störungen.





Ab sofort ist auch die Erfassung von Signalen aus 
S5-Steuerungen möglich:


zyklusgenaue Signalerfassung von max. 256 Signalen 
gleichzeitig
Kommunikation über PG-Schnittstelle
symbolische Signalauswahl über Import von STEP5-
Symboltabellen
Zeittriggerung (Start- und Stoppzeiten)
Prozesstriggerung (Logische und Schwellwert-
bedingungen)
 
Informieren Sie sich gleich jetzt über die neuen 
Möglichkeiten des SPS-Analysers AutoSPy. Und 
laden Sie noch heute die neue Demo-Version von 
unserer Webseite.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Daisy (15 September 2006)

Hallöchen, ist das wirklich eine Neuentwicklung? Unsere letzte S5 haben wir vor Kurzem verschrottet und so nach und nach wird das ja überall passieren.

Liebe Grüße

Daisy


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 September 2006)

Daisy schrieb:


> Hallöchen, ist das wirklich eine Neuentwicklung? Unsere letzte S5 haben wir vor Kurzem verschrottet und so nach und nach wird das ja überall passieren.



Nur weil Siemens die S5 abkündigt wird ja 
nicht jede S5 rausgeworfen. Manche 
funktionieren noch Jahre und solange die Anlage 
läuft gibt es keinen Grund sie zu ersetzen. 

Deshalb kommen auch heute noch in 
gewissem Umfang S5-Produkte auf den 
Markt, neben dem S5-Analyser sind das 
z. B. das ACCON-COM-Kabel USB oder 
das ACCON-S5-LAN. 

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Seppl (17 September 2006)

Hallo,

auch bei uns ist die S5 nicht so tot wie sie Siemens gerne sehen würde. Und falls doch mal eien Baugruppe hinübergeht, kann man sich entweder ein Gebrauchte beschaffen oder reparieren lassen. Ist meistens auch günstiger als die Anlage auf S7 umzurüsten.

Seppl


----------



## seeba (17 September 2006)

Wird doch langsam Zeit für die S9, oder?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (18 September 2006)

Oder die S11??


----------

